# Out-Sourcing?



## rapunzelkk@yahoo.com (Jul 24, 2012)

The Good:
Licensed CPC-A looking to gain some experience.
+15yrs in customer service and general office environment.
1yr in a medical administrative position.
No problems with travel or starting at the bottom.

The Bad:
The jobs. They have disappeared. CURSE YOU ECONOMY!

The Point:
I've gone door-to-door to every medical establishment in my area. They've all told me 1) go away and apply online and 2) their coding offices are out-sourced.
They either don't know or are not allowed to say who those out-sourced companies are.

Is there some sort of clerical pool for rookie coders? Is there something else I should try? Are there specific job titles I should be looking for?
I'm on about every job board known to man and I keep getting dismissed for the same the same darn reason: I have no experience. (I really love this particular catch-22.  9_9) I've looked at the Xtern boards and none of them are even remotely close to me, so that's out. I am not currently a student and the school where I took my original courses for the CPC exam was no help as far as job placement.

Where can I get some experience?

Seriously. Where? What am I missing?



~Confuzzeled


----------



## meguzma86 (Jul 25, 2012)

Start out in collections and work your way in.


----------

